# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  nachträgliches Bearbeiten von Beiträgen

## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Ralf!

Vielleicht kann man ja mal wieder die Möglichkeit einführen, Beiträge dauerhaft nachträglich bearbeiten zu können, ohne erst den Moderator fragen zu müssen. Dann könnte man schnell mal Rechtschreibfehler, Formulierungsfehler und inhaltliche Fehler korrigieren.

Der Nutzer, wegen dem die Möglichkeit der nachträglichen Bearbeitung gesperrt wurde, ist zwar noch dabei, sein ewiger Widerpart, mit dem er sich regelmäßig gestritten hat, ist ja nicht mehr dabei.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Wolfgang,

daraus wird nichts. Holger und ich haben vor Jahren erkannt, dass die Möglichkeit, zeitlich unbegrenzt an eigenen Beiträgen herumzubasteln, zu riskant ist, weil Antworten auf solche Beiträge unverständlich werden könnten. 

Jeder möge sich *zum Zeitpunkt des Schreibens eines Beitrags* gründlich überlegen, was er schreibt, so dass keine Notwendigkeit entstehen sollte, einen Beitrag nachträglich zu frisieren. Es ist außerdem niemandem verwehrt, seinen Beitrag vor dem Klick auf den "Beitrag senden"-Button noch einmal sorgfältig durchzulesen, auch im Hinblick auf Tipp- und Rechtschreibfehler und sprachliche Feinheiten. Gelegentlich wünscht man sich, der Verfasser eines Beitrags hätte dies getan (ich gebe zu, dass ich diesbezüglich empfindlich bin).

Wer Sorge hat, dass er in die Abseits- (Zeit-) Falle gerät, der möge vor besagtem Klick seinen Beitrag mit Strg + A, Strg + C in den Zwischenspeicher seines PC übernehmen, aus dem er ihn mühelos wieder zum Vorschein bringen kann, wenn er ins time-out geraten ist. Mit der aktuellen Forums-Software sollte dies allerdings nicht mehr nötig sein; nach meiner Erfahrung kommt der Beitrag von allein wieder zum Vorschein, wenn man sich erneut eingeloggt hat. Auch nach dem Absenden eines Beitrags hat man noch eine halbe Stunde Bedenkzeit, seinen Beitrag ggf. zu verbessern. Das sollte eigentlich reichen.

Ralf

----------


## Holger

Hallo,

dazu kann ich noch beitragen, dass das System so konfiguriert ist, dass der Text im Editor automatisch alle 60 Sekunden zwischengespeichert wird, so dass ein Verlassen der Seite oder ein Browserabsturz zu keinen großen Verlusten führen sollte - das kann man an dem unten rechts auftretenden gelben Signal "gespeichert" sehen, immer wenn das benannte Intervall abgelaufen ist.

 Um die besagten Tippfehler auszubügeln und alles noch einmal zu lesen, bleibt dem Autor eine Zeitspanne von einer Stunde nach Einstellen des Beitrags, in der er den Beitrag noch verändern kann.

Viele Grüße

Holger

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Holger,

hab Dank fuer diese Erweiterung oder Verbesserung des Systems. In der Tat wird das, was einmal schon geschrieben wurde, und zwar incl. evtl. schon eingestellter Verlinkungen, nach einem Absturz, aus welchen Gruenden auch immer, bei einem Neubeginn des geplanten Beitrages links mit dem Vermerk "Dukoment bzw. Text wiederherstellen" nach dem Anklicken dieses Hinweises komplett wieder sichtbar. Eine wirkliche Hilfe.

Beste Gruesse von einem leider nur 9-taegigem Badestop auf Fuerteventura.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Um die besagten Tippfehler auszubügeln und alles noch einmal zu lesen, bleibt dem Autor eine Zeitspanne von einer Stunde nach Einstellen des Beitrags, in der er den Beitrag noch verändern kann.


Da ist auch noch auf den [Erweitert]-Button hinzuweisen, 
den man bitte anklicken möge VOR dem [Antwort]-Button.
Dann erscheint der Beitrag so, wie er später im Forum stehen wird, 
und darunter ein vergrössertes Eingabefeld, in dem festgestellte Tipp- 
und Sinnfehler, falsche Gliederungen und ungünstiger Umbruch
korrigiert werden können (Bei etlichen Beiträgen hat man den Eindruck,
dass der Autor gar nicht wünscht, dass sie gelesen werden).

Auch die geposteten Links können angeklickt und damit auf ihre
Funktionstüchtigkeit geprüft werden. 
Passt alles?
Nein => Nochmals korrigieren ...
Ja => [Antworten] anklicken.

Und wenn dann immer noch Fehler auftauchen, gibt es halt als letzte
Rettung noch den [Bearbeiten]-Button ...

Hvielemi

----------


## W.Rellok

Hmmm,



> Bei etlichen Beiträgen hat man den Eindruck,
> dass der Autor gar nicht wünscht, dass sie gelesen werden


Etwas Ungeschehen machen, dass möchte man sehr oft. Leider ist aber die verflixte Technik gelegentlich schneller als der lange Weg vom Gehirn über das Rückenmark zu den Fingern bzw. der Entferntaste auf der Tabulatur.

Oder,

lieber Hvielmi, denkst du da an den C.I. ?

Ich hab mal in Wikipedia nachgeguckt.




> Die katholische Kirche verurteilt den _Coitus interruptus_ mit dem Hinweis auf den biblischen Onan, der sich mittels dieser Methode von der gesetzlichen Pflicht befreien wollte, die Frau seines toten Bruders zu schwängern und ihren Kindern das Erbteil des Bruders zu übergeben.[3]
> Im Gegensatz dazu ist der _Coitus interruptus_ im Islam erlaubt. Er wurde zur Zeit des Propheten Mohammad praktiziert und von ihm gebilligt (siehe Empfängnisverhütung im Islam).
> Die Annahme Freuds, der häufige _Coitus interruptus_ führe zu Angstneurosen,[4][5] ist unter Psychologen stark umstritten.
> In jüngster Zeit ist besonders im angelsächsischen Raum eine Relativierung der pauschalen Ablehnung des _Coitus interruptus_ zu beobachten.[6][7]
> Als Gründe werden zu wenig Forschung und damit verlässliche Zahlen, ethisch-moralische und praktische Gründe genannt. So unterstützen Hilfsorganisationen Kampagnen in bestimmten Entwicklungsländern, bei denen in der Aufklärungsarbeit auch der _Coitus interruptus_ als letzte Alternative genannt wird.
> Dazu kommt, dass in bestimmten Ländern wie z. B. Rumänien oder der Türkei und bei Bevölkerungsgruppen wie älteren Ehepaaren der CI weiterhin häufig genutzt wird, während er z. B. in Deutschland sehr unpopulär ist.[8][9]





Winfried

----------


## Hvielemi

> Oder,
> 
> lieber Hvielmi, denkst du da an den C.I. ?


Nein, ich denke eher an Fälle akuter oder gar chronischer Logorrhoë.

Mit 50 ungegliederten Zeilen, durchmischt mit nicht kenntlich gemachten Zitaten,
den Sinn gut getarnt mit bisher ungesehenen Abkürzungen und, ganz
wichtig, ohne Zusammenfassung oder Einleitung werden Beiträge - _unlesbar._

Wer so schreibt, hat wohl die Absicht, sich zu äussern, aber ich bezweifle sehr,
dass damit auch die Intention des Gelesenwerdens verbunden ist. Es reicht
nicht, zu schreiben. Man sollte auch mal mit dem [Erweitert]-Button schauen,
ob das Geschriebene auch einigermassen lesbar sei.



Näher beim C.I. (welch schöne Abk.!) sind die Ibike des Kranichus 
(das waren Vögel, die flogen ihm immer nach):



> Doch dem _war kaum_ das _Wort entfahren_, Möcht er's im Busen gern bewahren


Für solche Fälle bietet die Forensoftware nicht nur Korrekturmöglichkeiten, 
sondern gar die Löschoption.
Ja, ich hab sie auch schon mal gebraucht und hätte sie wohl öfter mal brauchen sollen.
Heute benutze ich sie nicht, obwohl ich vielleicht sollte?

Hvielemi

----------

